# Question about replacing speakers



## smurf (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a 93 PAthfinder, and both of the front speakers are blown. However, the back ones seem to be working fine, although they could use an upgrade. I'm going to be replacing the front ones soon, but should I go ahead and replace the back ones at the same time?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes if you have the funds to do it replace all four... If you don't just hold off until you do. Otherwise your sound stage is going to be really wierd.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i agree with him...but lol, i did mine in pieces...i bought rear rockfords....then 2 months later bought the rockford component system for the front....just depends on your budget basically.....goodluck


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Dont bother with the rear speakers. Dump all the $$ into gettting a good quality set of 6.5" components for the front stage and an amp....rear fill kills sound quality and staging!


----------

